# "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2012)

Well heres my plan, I want to get another Russian but don't have much room so I was thinking hey why not a "bunk bed" like idea. Then I extended on my idea and though well if they get along I could build a ramp to go between the two enclosures, if they suddenly decide to to be buds I could make it so the ramp fold up. Just an idea but I'm not sure how I would do this. I thought I new when designing it but now I realize my blue print is flawed. Any suggestions to improve?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2012)

If it ends up being two habitats, I'm wondering about the heat and lights for the lower level.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*

My plan is to have 2 UVB lights and 2 basking lights. 1 of each on each floor.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Feb 20, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*

I think Kolorbl1nd has something like this.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Feb 20, 2012)

I like it. But I have to keep mine separated.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*



Utah Lynn said:


> I like it. But I have to keep mine separated.



Do u have males or females? Because I read on here sometimes males get along but not always because in the wild they don't allow males in their area, only females for mating. I just figured I love my little guy so much it's worth a shot to try and see if he will get along with another guy (I just have to interest in breeding so no females for me). Worst case I have to separate them ya know?


----------



## slowpoke (Feb 20, 2012)

like Utah Lynn mine didnt get along at first, but when i put two food dishes in there they dont bother each other, they even take turns sliding down the half log... im thinking i just got lucky with that , with the other stories i here about male and females together ...


----------



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*

Well I currently have a male, and I want to get another male. I don't want any accidental eggs. I'm definitely not ready for that.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks nice but I think you should make the sides higher. Once you get the substrate in the sides will be really short. I do love the idea and your diagram.


----------



## baron101 (Feb 21, 2012)

looks pretty cool


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Yvonne. You want to make sure you have enough distance between the two levels to be able to have a heat light at a suitable distance (12-18 or more inches depending on your wattage) but not so far that it makes the slope on the ramp to steep. You would also need to make sure the heat light for the bottom table has room around the bottom of the top table and that it isn't pressed up against anything that could be a fire hazard.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a nice picture of a two tier enclosure (granted it is another forum, but it is NICE).
Gives you an idea of spacing so you can set up lights, reach the lower enclosure to clean, etc.

http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47368&highlight=bunk


----------



## Jessie (Feb 22, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*

Wow cool I had no idea there were other crazy vertical people out there. 
Very cool thank you!


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, it is nice. I believe most tortoise owners are pleasantly crazy. 
also, I have seen an upper box on legs, with the lower box on the ground on wheels or slides so it can be rolled out for servicing (some kind of insulation on the bottom is nice, if on the floor and no carpet).


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 22, 2012)

Males very rarely get along, but if you have 2 then you're ready in case they don't. I would just build two simple boxes, connect then with 2 x 2s or something, then put plexi in between to keep the heat in. If you want a pop down ramp, us a small piece of wood with a latch, like an attic access


----------



## Jessie (Feb 22, 2012)

*RE: "Bunk bed" tortoise table blue print*



tortuga_please said:


> Males very rarely get along, but if you have 2 then you're ready in case they don't. I would just build two simple boxes, connect then with 2 x 2s or something, then put plexi in between to keep the heat in. If you want a pop down ramp, us a small piece of wood with a latch, like an attic access



That's actually exactly my idea. The "attic" idea I figured would be perfect in case they don't get along (which I figure they won't and am planning accordingly).


----------

